# Will Tadpoles eat Snail eggs?



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

I have my tadpoles being raised in a water section of the tank. These are leucomelas. I see some aquatic snails and I see the eggs also. Will my tads eat the eggs of the snails? Just curious.


----------

